# Purchased a Rexing V1 Dashcam for the Cruze



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry this post isn't more detailed, for some reason this forum has an exceptionally shitty interface and it auto-logged me out while I was typing up a much more specific post that was much more detailed. After losing that draft and others, I struggled to get this one out the door. 

It's really shocking how much time I wasted just to get this one up.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dya mean a-pillar?

i have mine run from fuse panel (drivers left knee) up a pillar, across windshield


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

boraz said:


> dya mean a-pillar?
> 
> i have mine run from fuse panel (drivers left knee) up a pillar, across windshield



Sorry, I suppose so. The pillar that runs between the windshield and drivers window.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ls1vazquez said:


> Sorry, I suppose so. The pillar that runs between the windshield and drivers window.


10-4

cant remember why i didnt tap into overhead power, lotsa ppl dont, some do

i know i used the ground under the drivers sill plate, but cant remember if that was when i installed the power lumbar or the dashcam, or both...pretty sure i found a ground where the pedals are


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...3-dash-camera-hardwiring-power-magic-pro.html

I would recommend hard wiring it along the driver's side route in this guide. It's really not too hard with some trim removal tools (like $8 at Harbor Freight or eBay) and a coat hanger, and completely reversible. 

One other thing to consider is where you mount the camera on the windshield...make sure it's low enough that your wipers cover the area the lens is opposite of. I mounted mine (same wedge style) just under the tinted area of the windshield at the very top of the wiper travel, and that might have been slightly too high, but it's also totally stealth from the outside.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

If you want to write a long post, just do it in Word and then copy and past it. 

Interesting cam, thanks for the info.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks,

This is really really good information.




zen_ said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...3-dash-camera-hardwiring-power-magic-pro.html
> 
> I would recommend hard wiring it along the driver's side route in this guide. It's really not too hard with some trim removal tools (like $8 at Harbor Freight or eBay) and a coat hanger, and completely reversible.
> 
> ...


----------

